# Overheating issue, SpeedFan has Flames on it !



## sharee511 (Aug 10, 2008)

After researching for 3 days on this site and other links provided, I still can't figure out why my machine is overheating. I've got the Dual Core Center software window showing the Temp, FSB and CPU clock. This is after a new build with the following: 

MSI P7N SLI-FI nForce 750i SLI Socket 775 MB (Model MSI 7380), 
Intel Core 2 Duo processor 2.6Ghz, 2mb 800 mhz CPU
Antec 900 Case
XFX GeForce 880 GT 512 mb PCIe w/dual line DVI video card
Corsair 750 Watt PS 
Samsung 2220wm 22" LCD Monitor. 
Corsair XMS2 Xtreme performance DDR2 CM2x2048-6400C5 5-5-5-18memory. (Bought 4, only have one stick in) 

I downloaded PC Wizard and Speedfan. Right now SpeedFan says:
Temp1 = 51C, Temp2 = 31C, Temp3 = -128C, HD1, 28C, Core 0: 67C (with a flame next to it), Core 1 = 66C (with a flame); Core: 61C Ambient is fluctuating between 41 (check mark) and 42, up arrow. 

With the research I've done, I'm not sure if it's all the cables not allowing enough ventilation in the front of the case (in which case, I don't know what to do with them); if I need to redo the thermal past on the CPU; or if it's a Windows XP/memory thing. I had all 4 sticks of memory in and took 3 out which gives me a little more time before it overheats. I can't even play a simple mahjong game without it overheating. 

Does anybody have any idea what could be causing this? If so, any suggestions are greatly appreciated.


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

Hi :wave:

You should reapply thermal paste first. Use Arctic Silver.
Instructions: http://www.arcticsilver.com/ins_route_step2intelas5.html

See what *SensorsView* says about temps/voltages.


----------



## sharee511 (Aug 10, 2008)

Okay, the arctic silver seemed to work with one memory stick in. As soon as I put a second in, I got another alarm that said the CPU fan was at lik 954 rpm's. What is that all about?


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

Are you sure the alarm is about the fan?
I doubt an extra RAM stick would cause the fan to run slower.
What does SensorsView say about temps and fan speeds?
Try running with 2 RAM sticks in different combinations (sticks/slots). It's possible you have a faulty RAM stick.


----------



## sharee511 (Aug 10, 2008)

eneles: When I can get it to stay on long enough without overheating and turning off, I'll let you know. I'm working on this site from my laptop. I changed the BIOS settings: moved the CPU up to 45/115 and that worked great for about 8 minutes and then Windows got stuck so I had to turn it off. 3 times thereafter upon trying to turn it on, the Window safe mode screen appeared. I tried starting in Last Known Good Configuration and start Windows normally. Both times Windows got stuck trying to open (the little blue line stopped moving), so I waited a minute or so and turned it off. When I got back into the BIOS, I loaded the fail safe defaults. Once again, it's overheating. I thought Windows could only handle 2 gb of memory anyway, so 4gb is kinda wasted, isn't it? I also noticed that my version of BIOS is 1.1 and there's a download for a 2.1 or 2.4 version on the MSI website. As soon as Windows opens, the alarm comes on that it's overheating, so I can't get anything to download. Downloading also makes it overheat. Now I'm trying 2 different sticks in 2 different places. Although I thought you always had to use the 1st slot?


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

Sounds like the CPU's cooler is loose. They can be tricky to mount correctly.
The procedure is described in the motherboard manual.
Or here: http://download.intel.com/support/processors/sb/install775.pdf


----------



## sharee511 (Aug 10, 2008)

here's Sensorsview (if I can get it in this message from Paint): 


Okay, it's an attached file. This was the reading before it overheated earlier today. And now it's staying on without overheating! It doesn't overheat every time I have it on, I've noticed. It's just like every 3 time. Also, I double checked the cpu fan and that is on really well. I did have a problem with it upon building, but it is on now. The Arctic Silver seemed to help. However, I did change the memory sticks around again. They're in the 1st and 3rd slots....again. I've done that before, and they are the same 2 sticks. Could it be a Windows XP issue? As soon as I get my backup drive, I'm installing Vista Home Edition Premium 64 bit SP1 that I have already bought. 

Here's my plan tell me what you think: Get the back up drive; download the newest version of the bios from MSI; Install Vista, and install all 4 2gig memory sticks. Oh, and I have to repartition my 120 Gig drive for more space.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Have you checked the voltages in the bios health they are way off in the sensor view program it may just be the program but it has the 3.3v listed as 6.28 and the 5v listed as 6.28 and no 12v listing also the Vcore at 2.04


----------



## sharee511 (Aug 10, 2008)

Wrench, right now with the fail-safe defaults on, the voltages in BIOS says the 3.3v is 3.360; the 5, is 5.5 and the 12 is 12.1, then it went off because the CPU was at 95 degrees. Once again, I had it on for about 15 minutes before opening a game and it rising to 80 before it turned off. This time, it turned off all by itself. Are you sure it's not a Windows-memory issue?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Not at that CPU temp, what is the Vcore in Bios?
Which C2D do you have and if you know the part number that would be good.


----------



## sharee511 (Aug 10, 2008)

I have the E4700, Intel Core 2 Duo E4700 Processor BX80557E4700 - 2.60GHz, 2MB Cache, 800MHz FSB, Allendale, Dual-Core, Retail, Socket 775, Processor with Fan, which was a pain in the *** to put in. That seemed to start running better after I put the Arctic Silver on and re-installed the fan, with one stick of memory. Right now the CPU Vcore is 1.320 V...and the temperature is rising, after 2 seconds of being on.. 71, 72, 73, etc.


----------



## sharee511 (Aug 10, 2008)

Do I need more fans or a better CPU Fan?


----------



## magnethead (Mar 18, 2006)

still sounds like one of the 4 legs isn't in all the way. A CPU should not get anythere near 97C without a serious stress test and no veltilation.


----------



## sharee511 (Aug 10, 2008)

Magnethead: 
MSI P7N SLI-FI nForce 750i SLI Socket 775 MB (Model MSI 7380), 
Intel Core 2 Duo processor 2.6Ghz, 2mb 800 mhz CPU (E4700)
Antec 900 Case
XFX GeForce 8800 GT 512 mb PCIe w/dual line DVI video card (Alpha Dog Series) not the GTX 
Corsair TX650W/TX750W PSU 
Samsung 2220wm 22" LCD Monitor. 
Corsair XMS2 Xtreme performance DDR2 CM2x2048-6400C5 5-5-5-18memory. (Bought 4, [2 pkgs of 2 x 2gb each] only have one stick in) 

Once again, I took out one stick of memory and I'm at 46C and running okay until I do something like download or watch a video on line. 

Here's what Intel says about my CPU: "Intel EM64T requires a computer system with a processor, chipset, BIOS, operating system, device drivers and applications enabled for Intel EM64T. Processor *will not operate (including 32-bit operation)* without an Intel EM64T-enabled BIOS. Performance will vary depending on your hardware and software configurations." This tells me Windows XP (32bit) doesn't like this. Also, my motherboard may be 64 bit, but I'm running version 1.0 and there's an update as of 7-8-08, version 2.1. 

Specs: SLALT; CPU Speed 2.60 GHz; Bus Speed 800 MHz; pkg type LGA 775; manufacturing technology 65 nm, G0; Core Stepping 06FBh; *CPUID String 65W *(which is the update MSI has); Thermal design power: 73.3C; Thermal specs 1.16V - 1.31V; no VID voltage range listed. 

So, what do you think about my previous plan? 
"*Get the back up drive; download the newest version of the bios from MSI; Install Vista, and install all 4 2gig memory sticks. Oh, and I have to repartition my 120 Gig drive for more space.*"


----------



## magnethead (Mar 18, 2006)

what does bios say for cpu temp. no cpu should go above 45C EVER idling.


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

You should take the motherboard out of the case and mount the CPU cooler again. 
The thermal paste has to be reapplied.

Please read this: http://www.techsupportforum.com/f255/how-to-bench-test-your-system-171424.html


----------



## sharee511 (Aug 10, 2008)

Okay, one of you guys were right, the 4th leg was not all the way down. That CPU fan has been a pain in the *** since I got it. attached is the crappy fan that came with the CPU. If you notice the plastic parts move on the legs and not all of them always stay down as far as they should. I should probably get a new fan. What do you think? This one is not exactly like the one I got. The plastic parts are actually attached to the legs on the one I have and they do not stay all the way down tight to the CPU.


----------



## magnethead (Mar 18, 2006)

alot of people have problems with the intel coolers. They do work, and work well at that, mine's keeping my overclocked CPU in the 30's. just a matter of taking time and making sure they're engaged....I installed mine with the mobo stripped and out of the case so i could visibly see the pins were locked in.


----------



## Zombeast (Aug 6, 2008)

is there a limit to how much of the white cooling stuff you should put on the processor, i have been wondering that for a while and that is one of the only questions about cooling i dont really know about


----------



## magnethead (Mar 18, 2006)

about a grain of rice or so.


----------



## Zombeast (Aug 6, 2008)

and you use a piece of card board to even it out(cardboard wont get any static) i put the right amount on all the PC's ive built then, if i had put too much what could have happened?


----------



## vIrUs_32 (May 14, 2008)

reapply thermal compound, it's time (woot we have teh same psu!)


----------



## sharee511 (Aug 10, 2008)

Okay, I think I may have just found another motherboard defect...there is a row of 6 of those little round volt thingys right in line with the 2 cpu fan holes on the left side. Magnethead, I did the same thing with the cpu and the fan when I first got it. I installed the fan 2nd after the cpu out of the case, nothing else anywhere and made sure everything was in nice and tight. But the left side, where those voltage thingys are, keeps coming up. I'm headed to the store to see if there's another motherboard I can get and a new CPU fan. Either the fan is too big, which it isn't, or the mobo is majorly flawed. First the plug next to my main PCI-E slot, now these things. I think it's the motherboard. It sucks! I'm going to look at a Gigabyte. One of the TSF tech team suggested one.


----------



## sharee511 (Aug 10, 2008)

Looking at all the other boards, I noticed that row of those things next to the CPU. Obviously they have to be there for a reason. I guess it's workable. Got a new fan, gonna try that.


----------



## sharee511 (Aug 10, 2008)

:heartlove:wave:ray: 
WELL Finally!!!! the new fan worked. I concede to the Tech guys who kept telling me it was the fan, one of the legs not all the way down, etc. The computer has been in the 20's C since I put in the new fan. No overheating! Thanks guys... I will listen to you the next time.


----------

